
70MilionJobs Seeks CTO/Co-Founder - RBBronson123
70MillionJobs, the first for-profit recruitment platform for 70 million Americans with criminal records, is seeking a CTO&#x2F;Co-Founder to help build the business.<p>We just completed YC (S17), and when we launched on HN a couple of weeks ago, we received nearly 2000 up votes, along with an incredible amount of great suggestions and support. (I can&#x27;t tell you how personally gratifying it was.)
While we have a perfectly functioning MVP job board (70MillionJobs.com), this product does not come close to being a market fit for our very unique users. Despite that, we have several million applicants in our pipeline, and have begun working with some large, national employers.
We received a great response at Demo Day and Investor Day, and have nearly completed our Seed Round with some good investors. 
Full Disclosure: getting involved may not be the most advisable career move: my first CTO learned that his wife had cancer shortly after our acceptance into YC. My second CTO&#x27;s family was involved in a terrible auto accident just prior to our interview for the summer batch. 
I need someone with whom the mission resonates (helping people who desperately could use a hand), as well as ready to own everything technical large and small. Significant equity and a living wage are on the table. I am leaning towards operating the business in Oakland, but that&#x27;s negotiable.
Please contact me (richard@70millionjobs.com) or share with whomever you think is great. Help me build a big company and save a lot of lives along the way.
======
arikr
Best of luck. This is something that will make people's lives better.

Unsolicited advice, but I highly suggest following Elad Gil's posts both on
what kind of CTO would be good ([http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/02/hiring-
first-5-engineers-wha...](http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/02/hiring-
first-5-engineers-what-sort-of.html)) and also doing extremely intense
reference checks (if it doesn't feel too thorough, you've not reference
checked enough) - Elad has a good guide on that too.
[http://blog.eladgil.com/2013/03/reference-check-
candidates.h...](http://blog.eladgil.com/2013/03/reference-check-
candidates.html)

~~~
RBBronson123
I will read. thanks

------
claudiulodro
That's a shame. This seems like a great service that could help a lot of
people. I wish you the best of luck!

~~~
RBBronson123
thanks very much

------
pryelluw
Shared thus post to my network. Wish you best of luck.

~~~
RBBronson123
I very much appreciate it

------
hyuuu
good luck on your search and my condolences to your co founder.

~~~
RBBronson123
very kind of you to say, thanks

------
RandyRanderson
Richard, I can help you with your spelling...

~~~
RBBronson123
??

~~~
RBBronson123
Thanks for pointing out my error. Do you feel better embarrassing me? Oh, and
by the way, I checked one of your posts. You probably should learn the
difference been it's and its before you open your mouth.

~~~
shubhamjain
The rudeness was detestable and I can understand why someone would feel
enraged, but, please understand that the best way to deal with trolls is to
either be polite or ignore them completely. Additionally, being a CEO of a YC
company, everyone around you have higher expectations. Losing temper,
especially in public, is a sure-shot way to dig a PR grave.

~~~
RBBronson123
You're absolutely right. Thanks

